# Azueres losing weight....



## Justin_TnS (Aug 15, 2013)

I recently bought a couple Azueres froglets from a reputable breeder in August. I am feeding them Melanogaster flies at least every other day. Often times every day. They are housed in a 10 gallon with a false bottom. Couple live plants, spaghnum substrate, glass lid, coco hut and some leaf litter. Humidity stays about 90% temp around 74°f... One started looking skinny in the back legs and gut and passed away a couple weeks back. Now I believe the other is starting to look skinny in the legs as well.... Any help would be much apriciated. I do calcium dust every feed. No vitamin A cause I heard you could overdose easily. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

I would definitely add more leaf litter(magnolia or live oak leaves)to the tank. It provides the frogs with places to hide and it will make them more bold, knowing they're just a hop away from a leaf they could dart under. Also, make sure you are dusting the flies with proper supplements.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The layout is not involved, IMO, but it is better if you put the frog in a quarantine tank. I advise you to do a fecal exam to the frog to determine the problem. For the moment it is best if you give a lot of food every day. And make sure your frog eat (you can put a feeding point that will facilitate the frog catching food)!


----------



## Justin_TnS (Aug 15, 2013)

I dust the flies with Repashy calcium plus every feed. I also have a leaf that I feed him on. But I will definantly put more leaf litter in there when I got home! As for the fecal, how necessary do you think it is being a cbb? I just assumed it was stress...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Justin_TnS said:


> Any help would be much apriciated. I do calcium dust every feed. No vitamin A cause I heard you could overdose easily.





Justin_TnS said:


> I dust the flies with Repashy calcium plus every feed.


So which is it? In your first post you say you do not use a supplement that does not contain vitamin A because your afraid of overdosing and then in the last post you indicate you are using a supplement with vitamin A.. 

There are potentially multiple causes that can cause those symptoms ranging from short tongue syndrome to infections by parasites.... 

Getting a exam by a vet and a fresh fecal read (same day within hours of collection) could be critical. The fact that you lost the last frog from these symptoms is a good reason to get a vet to look at the frog. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Justin_TnS (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry I was unclear about in the first post, I met I don't use an additional vit. A supplement. Just what comes in the calcium that I already use... And do most vets take care of fecals? Reptile vet or not?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Justin_TnS said:


> do most vets take care of fecals? Reptile vet or not?


No Justin you may need to call a few and ask, this is a good place to start http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...iCCOcFAN6Qxhe84bZFLceyA&bvm=bv.55617003,d.cGE

If you post your location, someone might have ideas for you as well.


----------



## Justin_TnS (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you guys so much for the help I keep several different reptiles and amphibians. But for some reason these guys are tough for me to get down 100%...
Also how much does it usually run to have a vet run the test. I know you can't give me an exact price. Just ball park.


----------

